# Retro Toasters



## surfaceone (Jun 4, 2011)

I saw a cool old United Drug toaster on greedbay while looking for some information on Swizz' buddy's bottle and ran across Cool Old Toaster Outpost.

 We don't see much in the way of toasters on this site. I can't remember the last one I saw dug.

 How about this Toast-O-Lator.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 I really like this GE Gazelle.

 Here's the Armstrong Perc-O-ToasteR: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don'tcha wish we had a toast forum?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2011)

Toasters are a sensitive subject around here since The Great Toaster Debacle of 1933.  Please don't mention it to Joe.  He's very, well, sensitive about it.  I sometimes go on the Toaster Forums late at night when he is asleep.  Otherwise, it's something we don't talk about.  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2011)

*


----------



## swizzle (Jun 5, 2011)

Joe is that you at the Halloween party last year? [][][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL!


----------

